# ~~**My MAC collection**~~



## lexiesupagirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello there! My name is Lexie, im 19 yrs old, Im a student, so i cant spend that much money on MAC.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but anyway, here is my collection, its about 1,5 year old
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxx Lexie

lets start with my lip products:








conditioners:





my foundation and loose powder:





eyeshadows:

















my pressed powders- select sheer and blot:





fix plus and eyelash curler:





nail polishes:





my concealers and brow gel- it USED TO BE CLEAR, but i use a very dark brow powder before applying it, so it got dark and looks nasty lol:





my MAC brushes:





and brush cleanser ( I  NEED a new one!):





my paintpots and one fluidlie:





my shadesticks, eyelash primer, eyeliners and eyebrow finisher:





my cream color bases, eyeshadows and paints:





my fake lashes and some samples (thats MAC too, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):





my pigments (full jars):





and samples:





my blushes:









MSFs and beauty powders:











xx


----------



## lovemetodeath (Jan 5, 2009)

thats a lovely collection, and you've made a dent in quite a lot of it


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

I supose you spend all your money on MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection you've got there!


----------



## squasha (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm 20, so I am really impressed by your collection!  For a student you really have managed to collect quite a bit!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jan 5, 2009)

that's an awesome collection!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a really good collection. You got all your basics/essentials!


----------

